# SPIDER HOLE — Home Haunt 2013



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

It has begun! I spent yesterday getting the cemetery portion of my yard haunt in place.










A day or two before I will cover everything with webs, and introduce the spiders.










I put up the Countdown Scarecrow and the Pandemic Cemetery monument.



















It looks good when it's lit up ... unlike the picture.










More as it happens!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Introduce the spiders, bwahahahaha! Love it


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> Introduce the spiders, bwahahahaha! Love it


Okay ... that's Larry, that's Simon ... Phillip is over there ...


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Okay ... that's Larry, that's Simon ... Phillip is over there ...


"It's so nice to meet you allllllwwwwaittt.... not the webs... NOT THE WEBS!"


----------



## talkingcatblues (Apr 29, 2013)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> Okay ... that's Larry, that's Simon ... Phillip is over there ...


Oh crud - gotta remember all their kids' names?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

talkingcatblues said:


> Oh crud - gotta remember all their kids' names?


Nah ... kids should be obscene and not heard. Or something like that...


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

I love the cemetery columns. They are very well done. Is the beloved tombstone homemade? The lady looks great on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Cemeteries rule!:jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes ... I made it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice job Dr. M! Can't wait to see it with the webs and all of your minions.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Spiders, please? We want spiders, we want spiders!


----------



## BluJay75 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ghoulishly Grand!!! And congrats on the Home Haunt accolades! Definitely well-deserved!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job! LOVE your columns!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE those columns! Awesome!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Did the arch ever get completed? I'd love to see pics of that.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That looks super. I love the columns too!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

*Finally ...*

The final photos are in, and like usual I wish I had time to take more and better pictures. But the rain was scheduled to come in at 10pm, and I had to take everything down that night. But here you go.










His leg moved up and down, as if trying to pull the eye out of that poor Trick-or-Treater's head.


















This poor fella almost got away ... almost.










Here's the archway.










I'm going to create an album with most of the pictures ... but I'm at work now, and don't have time. (shhhh...)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: OMG! That is fantastic! I love the spiders, and webbing and your arch turned out amazing. I especially like the morbid scene of the giant spider and the fallen trick or treater..... It is both gruesome and funny at the same time... (how can that be?) Great results, you really out did yourself.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

LOVE those final pictures!!! Especially the one of the guy who "almost got away"! Great yard!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

The stonework on your arch and columns is really spectacular. Is that texture a wire brush technique?? I love ALL the pictures. Really great setting and your spiders are awesome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The exterminator appears to be fighting a losing battle


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

So ...

Here's the link to the video ...

Enjoy!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a wonderfully eerie and unique haunt! The webbing everywhere beautifully conveys the feel of a sadly neglected cemetery and that soundtrack is hauntingly evocative of a vintage scifi flick.

And I'm telling you, man, go for the horror host gig if you ever get a chance:jol: You have a perfect look for the part.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Roxy ... I even understood some of those bigger words! 

Not many ... but enough to assume you're not being mean!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

I agree with Roxy, that soundtrack is awesome for an over run spider fest.

Cool video. Spiderweb clean up after Halloween must be loads of fun... (I go through that too... my shrubs usually still have a few strands when I set up from the prior year).

Grimm


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Grimm ... 

Actually, since I sprayed the webs with that 3M 90 spray glue (which gives the webs a realistic, dirty look) they peeled off like a two-week-old, 5-layer sunburn! A lot easier than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome... must convert my methodology! THANKS!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

... again with the big words ...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are some little words: We LOVE your haunt!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That spider is awesome! Well done.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great. I love the guy that almost got away.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Just to clarify...... Frankenstein says...."Good".....Caveman says....."Good"......Tarzan says....."Good"....
....bottom line...."GREAT"!!!! Well done Doc!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I love the whole thing!! Your huge spiders are perfect.


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice Work!! Spiders are not easy to build and to put in a Scene that doesnt look cheesy. You make them look great!! Respect


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Great job Dr. M.! I like the webbing throughout and the skellie trying to get away from the spider at the tree. You've got a great look as host too.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh My Gosh!! Nightmares come to life! I am petrified of spiders and had tingly sensations just watching your video! The music would have had me continually looking over my shoulder! Great job!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Great job sticking with a central theme. Loved the exterminator covered in spiders.


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

I really hate spiders - yours would give me nightmares.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

DandyBrit said:


> I really hate spiders - yours would give me nightmares.


Then my work here is done.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Great job all around- and really like that soundtrack; any chance I can download that for my haunt next year? There will be spiders and victims and it is a perfect soundtrack.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I love those columns! And spiders,well I must say I love what you've done with the place


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Loving the entry way


----------

